# What for my Next (Unlocked) phone?



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm done with Moto. This is my first and last phone by them until they unlock the bootloader. What should I get for my next phone? I will be getting an upgrade in May. I know that is like 2 Months away but I just want a general Idea. I want it to be an Unlocked phone that I can put kernels on. I want a big community. I know the Gnex is huge right now but what other Unlockable phones are out there that I will enjoy modding?


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

I thought you were punished, and daddy wasn't gonna buy you a new phone


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

When did you hear that? I never said that did I?


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Amazon had the gnex for $99 the other day. I assume that applies to upgrades. Too cheap to pass up.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

bobAbooey said:


> Amazon had the gnex for $99 the other day. I assume that applies to upgrades. Too cheap to pass up.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


I just found that! Do you think since my dad works for verizon i could maybe convince them to give me an early upgrade?


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

No idea.

My wife got an upgrade Monday and I can't get one till Aug. Same account. See if your dad is due an upgrade sooner and activate it on your number.

I believe people who work at a store get a phone, that would be a nice part time job.

Verizon got her phone to her in one day, no shipping.

Try wirefly too.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

k I just talked to my Dad and he said he will ask the guys at work. Said that might work. Gonna Have Lunch with him tommorrow. Yay! How long do u think the Sale will last?


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Not sure. It might come and go. Could come back or even go lower.

You can also get a free 1 month trial of Amazon prime and get free two day shipping on a lot of stuff. See if the gnex is on the list and get it faster and cheaper.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

bobAbooey said:


> Not sure. It might come and go. Could come back or even go lower.
> 
> You can also get a free 1 month trial of Amazon prime and get free two day shipping on a lot of stuff. See if the gnex is on the list and get it faster and cheaper.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


It said that the phone usually ships in 24 hours


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> I just found that! Do you think since my dad works for verizon i could maybe convince them to give me an early upgrade?


I called VZW and told them my phone kept rebooting and freezing and I wanted an early upgrade (mine is next month) and they were willing to do it. BUT if they do it, it is on-the-spot and you have to get the phone through them, which is $299.

So I decided to wait a month and get a better deal through Wirefly, Amazon, or Costco.

Costco has it for $220 w/ an extended battery and some other accessories. Best deal right now I think. The $99 at Amazon is for new contracts only, an upgrade is $229


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I think I will just use my stepmoms upgrade. She didn't want an upgrade anyways. And if she changes her mind she can use mine in 3 Months

Sent from my ICS/CM9 Droid X


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Well dad says I have to wait since its a $300 phone

Sent from my ICS/CM9 Droid X


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

Follow the developers, not an unlocked bootloader. The Droid bionic with its locked bootloader has more development than the LG revolution with its unlocked bootloader.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## coltzfan (Jun 6, 2011)

yes that is for new contracts only. I went with the Rezound which has an amazing screen and it has unlockable bootloader....But I am not rooting this one. Moto screwed me over too much. The rezound is 99 with upgrade online.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

coltzfan said:


> yes that is for new contracts only. I went with the Rezound which has an amazing screen and it has unlockable bootloader....But I am not rooting this one. Moto screwed me over too much. The rezound is 99 with upgrade online.


 no rooting sir? You must be kidding! Otherwise you have to retire your flashaholic title.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

I love my nexus  the dev support is insane.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## coltzfan (Jun 6, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> no rooting sir? You must be kidding! Otherwise you have to retire your flashaholic title.


Lmao. I promised the wife I would leave it alone for one month.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

Would NOT make that deal with wifey. I be like "I love you but NO"

(tapatalk)


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> I love my nexus  the dev support is insane.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I see burn around the Nex forums.
We're holding boners most of the day around them' parts.


----------

